# Question on automatic transmission on 2004 Passat V6



## bballfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

I just bought a 2004 Passat V6 with 30K miles..
Does one change out the automatic transmission fluid and also
where is the dipstick to check the automatic transmission fluid level?
I changed out the transmission fluid in my 2000 Mercedes ML55 with
136K miles even though Mercedes says it does not require changing unless due to repair. The fluid was dark brown and the new fluid was bright red.
Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Question on automatic transmission on 2004 Passat V6 (bballfreak)*

No dipstick. Also doen't need changed unless work is performed. But, If you insist on changing it, go ahead. Just be sure the use the correct fluid and you might as well pay the extra for a filter kit too.


----------



## bballfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

how do you know how much tfluid o add and where to add from?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bballfreak)*

The fluid is added thru a fill hole located on the bottom of the tranny pan, and a specific amount is replaced with a drain and filter kit replacement. Then the oil temp is brougt up to a specific temp and the level is checked. I'm not going to quote #'s cause I don't have a manual handy, besides, that's what they are for, to remember for us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (ps2375)*

if you drop the pan its 8.5L fluid. IF you drain and fill its approx 3.5-4L. You can drain it by removing the 6mm allen and fill through the 17mm allen when the trans temp is 36-44Deg C. and engine running


----------



## 99PazzatV6 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Question on automatic transmission on 2004 Passat V6 (bballfreak)*

At 80k my tranny was hesitating during upshift and clunking into gear during downshift. Dealer found tranny fluid black and burnt.


----------

